# Chihiros lighting recommendation



## Gerrypfc (24 Aug 2019)

On the look out for a set of leds for my tank I've just set up and seen few posts about these lights.
Anyone had them for an extended period of time and can comment on their reliability? 
Also which would suit my tank best... The A series or the RGB? My tank is around 2 feet deep. 
Assuming the A series just comes in one format? Or is there a Freshwater and a marine version?


----------



## Nuno Gomes (25 Aug 2019)

The A series are the entry level lights that chihiros sells, like the A-plus RGB and RGB are the entry level lights for RGB models.
If you want something that is built decently you need to get the WRGB or VIVID models.
As far as realiability, I've had chihiros lights for a couple years and I've had a WRGB for almost a year with no issues, but they do run very hot.


----------



## Kalum (25 Aug 2019)

I've had an A-plus for over a year and just bought a vivid so that should say what I think of the reliability 

Never had a problem with mine and they do run hot but it seems to cope, for the price if it lasted a couple of years less than say a twinstar I couldn't complain as they are great for the money 

Very powerful lights and do a job, I'm considering selling my A-plus because it's so overkill for my 45P and only run it at 15% max


----------



## Sergey (26 Aug 2019)

I have Chihiros A25 on my 20L, and Chihiros WRGB45 on 55L, had them for more than 1 year. Both do very good job; A-series has a bit yellowish light.
So the lamps themselves are very good quality. What's not so good, is their controller for WRGB series (Commander 4). Mine was buggy like hell, hanging a few times without reasons, leading to lights not switching on/off. The mobile app to control it was also buggy and hardly usable. It was almost a year ago when it just came out, maybe they fixed it after that.

My bottomline is: the light is good quality, but stay away from the controller.


----------



## Onoma1 (26 Aug 2019)

I have a A and a WRGB both work well. The build on the WRGB is excellent. The controller is buggy and you may find it difficult to connect using a newer phone (I cannot connect with a Galaxy 10).


----------



## Gerrypfc (2 Sep 2019)

Nuno Gomes said:


> The A series are the entry level lights that chihiros sells, like the A-plus RGB and RGB are the entry level lights for RGB models.
> If you want something that is built decently you need to get the WRGB or VIVID models.
> As far as realiability, I've had chihiros lights for a couple years and I've had a WRGB for almost a year with no issues, but they do run very hot.


OK thanks, I'll look into the models you've suggested


----------

